# My Plan (UNFINISHED)



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

So here goes, made a little spreadsheet, just wondered what else needs to be added/altered.

Support + advice much appreciated!

Thanks, Russ 



P.S: SPS = supersets

Cycle = What im currently taking

This only took me 10 minutes, so its not 100% thought out YET.


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I made one for my Diet that had all the options of food im likley to eat and how much pro/car/fat they contain and their calories then a number of servings box and then it works out total pro/carb/fat/calories for the day. Maybe do something like that because its unlikley you will stick to that diet every day.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2 chest days and 2 arm days also back with legs ?

pants m8 back to drawing board , i would do a simple chest-tric ,back bi`s , shoulders , legs .


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> 2 chest days and 2 arm days also back with legs ?
> 
> pants m8 back to drawing board , i would do a simple chest-tric ,back bi`s , shoulders , legs .


Thats due to my target areas, yet mainly time wise...

I'm self-employed so very busy in weather like this as its hard to work throughout constantly, also with me having a baby girl, i need time to see her.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

m8 ive just given you a 4x a week routine rather than your 6 :confused1:

you need 72 hours min between training days .

arms are primed as secondarys so 4 sets on back day is plenty .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

at best your diet is 200g of protein .


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, as i said.. i need to ammend... even looking at it now i see where im wrong.

Thanks ewen


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

days are no good either. shoulders monday then chest tuesday. you use your shoulder an awful lot when working your chest and vice versa. do shoulders, then back, then chest etc... ewen is right 72 hours *absolute* minimum between working the same muscle again.. 5 days sounds more like it unless you are on recovery aides. drop cranberry juice and coffe from your diet too and up your kcal.

you really dont need to work arms twice. you can split it like this if you want to work twice... back and triceps, chest and biceps but leave days between these. you grow outside of the gym.

edit... included something to work with..

day 1 - chest and biceps

day 2 - legs

day 3 - shoulders

day 4 - back and triceps

day 5 - rest day

day 6 - compound day if you want a 5th...

day 7 - rest, then back into your split


----------

